# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Xin các bạn giúp tài liệu về xử lý file text

## qnhan10a3

Thí dụ mình có 1 file kjh.txt.làm cách nào input file đó vào VB rồi tính toán theo ý của mình được không.Các bạn có tài liệu nào hướng dẫn về cách xử lý file .txt không?Cho mình xin nha.mình mới bắt đầu học.Xin chân thành cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều.:bawling:

----------


## chevroletsg

ngôn ngữ gì nào???

----------


## jindo11111

+ Một ví dụ về xử lí text file trong VB6:
Dim soa,sob as integer
Dim filesystempbject, Txtstream as Object
Set Filesystemobject=createobject("scripting.filesyste  mobject")
set txtstream=filesystemobject.opentextfile (app.path &"\file01.txt")
soa=txtstream.readline
sob=txtstream.readline
txtstream.close
msgbox ("a+b"= soa+sob)
+ Nội dung file: file01.txt
5
7
=>

----------

